# Ship building takes a step in the right direction



## 46616 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought that this might be of some interest:

http://www.britishseafarers.co.uk/billionaire-offers-uk-ship-building-hopes/

I hope that something comes of it; it would be excellent for a UK yard to do well.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Let's hope it works out!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Interesting post, I wish them well. If they could break BAE's hold on military ship construction everyone could come out a winner.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

More potentially good news.
It does make me wonder why it was all closed down, at the loss of many jobs, to potentially open up in another guise a couple of years later though??
There is a large market worldwide for less sophisticated and smaller warships, like the few that were built for (I think) Brazil recently. BAE turned their nose up at going for this market in a big way, perhaps they now have the chance to build such ships in Pompey. Perhaps it's not glamorous enough for them. 
Both on the Clyde and in Pompey it's all just talk at the moment of course, it remains to be seen if anything actually gets done. 

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/news/bu...ake-over-shipbuilding-in-portsmouth-1-6551463


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Maybe he intends to build another Titanic. Wasn't there a buyer in Australia looking for just such an opportunity? [=P]


----------



## stoker (Jul 18, 2005)

The Irish Naval Service have built four Patrol vessels in Appledore with a fifth building currently, one, LE Niamh, is in the med. rescuing migrants right now. The fourth vessel, LE James Joyce, was scheduled to go on sea trials on the 17th Feb.this was put back to the 5th March, the vessel was eventually handed over mid July,almost four months late. Does this sound familiar ?


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Interesting information Stoker. I edited your post, merely to remove a duplicated sentance.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

about time too


----------



## stoker (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Fred.


----------

